# New Moderator - Loyalist42



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Loyalist42 has kindly stepped up to help sort out the Rumours section.

Its a daunting task, but i'm confident he's more than capable and brings some exciting and fresh new ideas to help keep you guys up to date with GW developments.

Best wishes mate :biggrin:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Hes the man for the job, welcome to the team.:biggrin:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck to him.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Good luck loyalist


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Gratz Loyalist, and good luck


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats!! Best of luck.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done mate. Welcome to the team. Now intiantion time!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh-ooooh.....

*runs from the cape-wearing men with rubber chickens

Thanks to all :biggrin: 

And now, my plan to conquer the world advances to the next stage....

:drinks:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Congradulations ^^ We're your willing and able servants in world dominaton :good:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well done mate! don't forget the dormroom gourmet though!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Dude, about time you became a mod, you deserve it 

-Riandro


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice one mate, congrats on the promotion, I'm sure you'll do a great job!

:thumbs up cyclops:


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Well done Loyalist. Deserved promotion. The plebs salute you


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Loyalist!


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Grats Loyalist!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for taking up the gauntlet in what will be a thankless task that will probably result in many lost hairs.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done on becoming a mod, in one of my favorite parts of the site. Rumorage is gooood!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

we had to step up, oh rats... haha

congrats loyalist, you probably a better choice than me anyway 

ill just wait for next time :boredom:

question, how are you planning to organise it, out of interest.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Damn, they let anyone in here these days.
<hides the good silverware>


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Eyes the mod fridge....

Thanks everyone! (except Galahad, cheeky bugger...) 

As far as organization, I'm still working it out...got a few ideas shooting around in my head. It'll probably make sense in the end...

:crazy:


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Grats!  And good luck.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team bro. Just keep your mitts away from my last beer and we will get on fine. Take the last beer though......


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion and good luck you'll need it.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! Enjoy your new role and kick ass on the rumors section!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations loyalist.... Must be hard job ahead of you now though....

Any E-beer this time??


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

congratulations. i think some e beer would be good

:drinks::alcoholic:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Congrats, and good luck.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

loyalist is the best man :victory: for the job, nice one


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done mate, best of luckk:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

grats mate, hope you live up to what i'm expecting!!

seriously though bud, if ya need any help or ideas at any point feel free to pm me.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks once again, all...

And, of course, free e-beer for everyone! 


:drinks: :drinks: :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

And one back for you :drinks:


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats Loyalist!

Sniper


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to the team Loyalist and good luck with the rumours.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I be a mod? :laugh: :biggrin:


----------

